# DI MALE IN PEGGIO



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

VIOLENZA SESSUALE, STUDENTESSA AGGREDITA A ROMA

ROMA - Una giovane universitaria originaria del Lesotho è stata accoltellata e violentata da un romeno di 37 anni nei pressi della stazione ferroviaria della Storta. L'uomo è stato arrestato dai carabinieri della compagnia Cassia. L'accusa è sequestro di persona e violenza sessuale aggravata.

Il romeno, R.I., ha obbligato la donna, minacciandola con un coltello, a seguirlo in un luogo appartato nei pressi della stazione ferroviaria Fm3 "La Storta". Dopo averla accoltellata all'addome, l'ha costretta a subire ripetuti abusi sessuali.

L'uomo è stato arrestato in flagranza dai carabinieri della Compagnia Cassia per sequestro di persona e violenza sessuale aggravata. Il romeno, secondo quanto accertato dai militari, ha avvicinato la vittima, una giovane universitaria originaria del Lesotho, all'uscita della stazione. Solo il tempestivo intervento dei militari della locale stazione carabinieri, impegnati in servizio di prevenzione proprio in quella zona, richiamati da due giovani di passaggio che avevano notato i movimenti dell'uomo, ha consentito di bloccare l'aggressore. Il romeno scoperto, ha tentato, inutilmente, di fuggire nelle campagne circostanti, ma è stato arrestato. La ragazza è stata trasportata in ospedale dove è ancora ricoverata in prognosi riservata, mentre l'aggressore è stato recluso nel carcere di Regina Coeli.


ANSA 2008-04-19 15:59


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

poi non bisogna generalizzare...caxxo son sempre romeni , egiziani e albanesi


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi non bisogna generalizzare...caxxo son sempre romeni , egiziani e albanesi



Vabbe' ... lo straniero fa piu' notizia dai ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ... lo straniero fa piu' notizia dai ...


sti cacchi....lo sai che non è cosi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sti cacchi....lo sai che non è cosi...


vuoi dirmi che lo stupro lo hanno introdotto loro in Italia?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> VIOLENZA SESSUALE, STUDENTESSA AGGREDITA A ROMA
> 
> ROMA - Una giovane universitaria originaria del Lesotho è stata accoltellata e violentata da un romeno di 37 anni nei pressi della stazione ferroviaria della Storta. L'uomo è stato arrestato dai carabinieri della compagnia Cassia. L'accusa è sequestro di persona e violenza sessuale aggravata.
> 
> ...



Mi chiedo cosa si aspetti ancora ad inasprire duramente le pene detentive per simili *MOSTRI....*italiani o stranieri che siano!


----------



## Mari' (19 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo cosa si aspetti ancora ad *inasprire duramente le pene detentive per simili MOSTRI....*italiani o stranieri che siano!


Fabri', tu pensa alle pene destinate ai pedofili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e abbiamo detto tutto.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fabri', tu pensa alle pene destinate ai pedofili
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siamo messi male...molto male!!


----------

